# Hello from Winnipeg Manitoba!!!



## Jocelyn31 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey all 
Im Jocelyn, I own three cats (not of any perticualar breed although one has some Russian blue in her I think) 
3 cats, Hound (5) Chelious and Belfour (2)
as well as 
1 Rabbit (Yuskevich)
1 hedgehog (Avery)
1 hamster (Bowman)
and some goldfish. 
I joined a hedgehog forum a cupple months ago when I got my hog, and I learned a ton, I have owned cats all my life so I decided why not learn a ton about them too!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Jocelyn (beautiful name  ) I'm Mike, bulter/can-opener/man-friday for the Jellicle Tribe. Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you join us Jocelyn


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Jocelyn:

Welcome! Wow-I never knew there was a hedgehog forum out there.

Looking forward to hearing your expertise, too!

Christina


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Jocelyn!  Post some pictures if you can :wink: .


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome Jocelyn , enjoy.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:catsm welcome. I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four who send hello's to your fur gang.


----------



## Jocelyn31 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome all!


----------

